# Roxie's new shoes!



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

Just got my Rims and Wheels from tirerack.com dropped off at my grandmothers house for my return, but sadly can't get mounted until tomorrow =\ But here's a pic of the new rim up to the wheel well. They are MSW Type 23's.










Oh and with the TPMS system, don't go to the dealership to get the new rims installed. I called the local dealer and they wanted to charge me $160 to take the factory wheels off, put the new ones on and calibrate the system. I laughed and called Discount Auto Store who said they would do it for $30....


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Them's some sweet new shoes..funny, I just navigated from Tirerack.com!


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah these were actually on closeout for $99! Not bad of a price for some 17's. Now I just need to find a place to powdercoat them for me haha.


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

hey Senistr what type of cruze do you have?


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

LS model...just a simple base one ^_^


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't know where you are located but I know a powder coater


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice. Much better.


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm located in Garland, Tx...Right outside of Dallas. I called a few places and the prices arn't too bad...it's the 5+ day waiting time that I don't want. I've read that some people can do it either the full length of a day, or next day return which isn't all that bad. I'll only have 1 set of wheels so 5 days is a nogo! haha


----------



## Caballero777 (Jun 20, 2011)

Post the pics as soon as you get them on. Looks really good!


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

Will do! Waiting on my family to get them mounted...bout to go to sleep here cause it's late here in Germany...worse comes to worse i'll post pics when I debadge her when I get home in a few days =D


----------



## SRT8-to-Eco! (Jul 12, 2011)

Senistr said:


>


Nice Rims, great price! 

What do they weigh? Tirerack doesn't show the weight.


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

Actually they do...you just have to look at the grey painted one i think...they're like 22.3 lbs if i remember correctly. I found a place that will powdercoat them for 120 a piece which includes taking the tires off, remounting the tires, and will be able to be picked up the very next day.


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

Those look pretty sweet...congrats on your purchase


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanx Whiteco


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

Senistr said:


> Thanx Whiteco



Pretty sure those are the rims that I am getting for my winter tires...glad to see a picture of what they look like in real life ccasion14:


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

Why not use them as your summer ones  I actually like the look of them...bout to get on my lil cousins butt if they're mounted and she hasn't sent a pic of them on there yet


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

nice rims, i like!


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanx. I just got off the phone with Discount Tire Company and they are changing out the wheels on my Cruze right now =D I should have new pics of everything mounted hopefully in less than 24 hours. Just depends whenever my 15 year old cousin isn't being a girl and take the pics and send them to me haha.


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

Senistr said:


> Why not use them as your summer ones  I actually like the look of them...bout to get on my lil cousins butt if they're mounted and she hasn't sent a pic of them on there yet



Don't think anything can top the Eco rims for summer...just my $.02


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

meh that's cuase they are rims and not hubcaps lol...i HATE hubcaps...makes a vehicle look cheap


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

Here are her new shoes all installed =D





























She looks so pretty with them now!


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

:goodjob: looking good!! if you have a moment can you get a full body side shot with front and rear rims? thanks ahead of time!


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

lol no can do...I am still in Germany and not near my babygirl just yet. That will have to wait a few more days til i get home


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

Ah ok. i know that feeling...im away from my cruze for the next two weeks.


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

bought her last week and havn't even held her yet =\


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

i kinda know what you mean...i got mine on monday and left for vacation wednesday and got the windows tinted on tuesday so i think i drove her a total of 15 miles wont be back till the 17th then i make a big trip with her 300 miles! oh yeahhhhh


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

lol my family has prolly put bout 300 miles on her already...and im stuck waiting to give her some lovin


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

no worries its so worth the wait. Cruze is so nice.


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

First time lovin is always a good timeeepwallA:


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah..I thinnk i might actually just grab her by the tail end and hump her a few times to show dominance LMAO


----------



## Caballero777 (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks Great! Would like to see a full body pic.

Stay safe and THANKS for doing what you do!!!!!!


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanx Caballero. I will definatly get more pics up when I get home. I'll get side shots and take some of the back after she's been debadged


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

Ok I got the pics that people wanted and a few other angles. Oh, and I debadged her =D


----------



## cruze 2011 (Oct 20, 2010)

your new wheels look really great on the cruze i know this has been said but Be safe and thankyou for the job you do!!!!!!!! and the cruze will be worth the wait trust me i waited for mine to be built it took alittle over three months good luck !


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

wow looks great! you deserve this wonderful car for what you do


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanx. I took these at my mom's house. I am getting a FULL audio set up in the car for $1100 here soon which includes 2 x 12" 1200W Kenwood Subs, 1000W Kenwood amp, speaker box, 2 x 6x9's for the back with custom cut out and grills, and all 4 6 1/2's replaced with a 4 channel amp, including installation at my Audio shop. Then their custom shop is going to tint the tail lights, black out the bowties, black out the side markers, and install Euro White LED strips for $250 =D


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

dang your gonna have a sweet cruze! cant wait to see the pics!


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Wowwwwww I love the wheels great pick. I like ur style. I just got the tail lights done on my car and cut the white lights out after the tint was on. :goodjob:


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I am pretty sure your anxious to lower it a bit . Looks great man!


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh most definatly. I am not sure if I want to get it lowered and just that...or wait until I can get the body kit with it. I might just get it lowered first just because it will be cheaper in the long run. But that will be when I get to colorado. The gap is kind of ugly but o well. I still love my Roxie =D


----------

